# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Dream World

## Estella

you were there and so was I
you in your world, me in mine
yet somehow we weren't there at all
and our worlds were just too small

together we would unite
Leaving our old world behind
Creating a new world together
one that we could share forever

Now here we are
as we have and always will be
in a world that we created 
for only you and me


No longer in our own worlds, but together in a dream world!

----------


## Sokoli

ere amore po me vjen mua ketu...

----------


## Estella

Poezia eshte shkruar para 3 vjetesh, mbase kam qene e dashuruar ne momentin qe e kam shkruar............nuk e di. 
Mbase e kerkoja nje ender te tille.........Mbase

----------


## Sokoli

po mu prape me vjen ere amore :D

----------


## Estella

Do te me duhej te kethehesha perseri ne ato dite per ta pare vertet nese bie erre Amore, ate smund ta bej

----------


## crazy_blue

Vertet poezi terheqse.me siguri ke qene e dashuruar para 3 vjetesh.

----------


## Albioni

A dream in its essence,
is life that can't be.
But the one I know,
I can touch and see.
It comes upon me like heaven,
in an awe stricking light.
And it can steal me thoughts, 
like a thief in the night.
Theres no avoiding it,
Lord knows I tried.
When ever it appears,
My heart wont abide.
This could all be a mistake,
but it's one I'll try.
And if you can't relate,
then are we really alive?

----------


## Estella

Ajo eshte thjesht bota e enderave.

----------

